# Sweden - Can I get another residence permit if am out of Sweden for over 12 months?



## koi (Oct 12, 2013)

1. I have my Swedish Permanent Residence Permit. If I loose my permit because of being out of Sweden for over 12 months, will I later be able to obtain another one If I want to move back to Sweden? 

2. If I can't quite make it back to Sweden before the 12 months is up of being out of the country.... as in like 12.5 months, could they make an exception since the time period is so close? If I give them a notice a few months in advance? 

I guess the best thing would be to call them, but it being the weekend, I would have to wait 3 days to find out. I was hoping someone may be able to help me sooner than that. 

Additional Details
What if my wife and child are Swedish and live in Sweden? Will I still have trouble getting another residence permit if I've been out of Sweden past the 12 months? (12.5 months)

Thanks!


----------



## JuneH (Sep 25, 2016)

Contact them and tell them you are leaving the country. They will tell you to fill out a certain form which allows you to be out for two years as long as you inform them at least one week before you leave. I just did this, and it was super easy. I got a reply back saying my permanent residency is now held for two years. If I don't make it back in that time (I won't), I have to inform them where I am and we can discuss it, apparently. It is not automatically removed.


----------



## JuneH (Sep 25, 2016)

By the way, I was previously out of Sweden for 8 years and they didn't take it away. I know things have changed recently, but you are sitting in a good position. However, going by how other countries react in these situations, they would prefer if you are out of the country with your family. If you are out of the country and your family remains in Sweden, they might see this as a separation and look at it a little differently.


----------

